# Mandarin duck phantom, samick sage or don t bother?



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

hi, what is ur budget? n do u know ur draw length n dominant eye?

easy way to find out for no equipment beginner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9pTTdNerQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-o7ASzzoK8


----------



## Trickshot55 (Jan 26, 2018)

My draw length is 30 inches (I now know!! good vids) and i am rh and have a dom. right eye... budget is £100 now or i suppose unlimted but the more i spend the longer it will take for me to save up... I suppose what i am after is something to give me a fighting chance of seeing if archery is truly for me without commiting vast sums.. but if it cannot be done cheaply then i will spend!


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

https://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/009588.4.19079722696911887874/BUCBHLB

this one is on discount @ UK, u can get the last one in RH 30# draw perfect for u to begin~


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-mVo4gAVh8

a decent bow, u just need to get some feather fletched arrows


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I would not recommend either the Duck or the Sage for a 30" draw.


----------



## Trickshot55 (Jan 26, 2018)

Will it be easier or harder to shoot a flat bow over a recurve or will it make no difference? Be gentle i know literally nothing....


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

cheap recurve usually feels terrible n stack upon 29" draw, generally a longer flat bow will smooth things out alot.

If I remember right Buck Trail is owned by W&W, so u shouldn't worry too much of quality.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBTSruP_dFc&t=105s


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

if u want a decent recurve cheap, but slightly over ur budget
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V34S88xZsVU


I still own one n cant say anything bad about it...except it only takes dacron string (still a fast bow given the price)


----------



## Trickshot55 (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah now we are talking!! I think i can stretch it a few pounds.. (pun not intended!) Thanks for your help... I am off to consult the bank statements....


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

no worries, one more bow, for a takedown recurve, similar to the Ragim's price
https://www.thelongbowshop.com/coll...s/bearpaw-mohican-take-down-recurve-field-bow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En8VwI3GiaA


my wife has a 25#, it shoots very well, much better than the Sage I can guarantee


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Get something 66" (minimum), takedown and 25#.


----------



## Trickshot55 (Jan 26, 2018)

i can feel many migraines ahead.... mind you thats what i want.. i think i am gonna go fishing for a bit and digest what i have learnt. thanks everybody.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know how far you've got with your plans but I'm pretty sure the governing bodies of the UK clubs (I'm ex-pat) both ArcheryGB & NFAS (3D/Field) need you to take part in beginners courses to join. No bad thing, but you might want to chase that up with your nearest club if you're planning on joining and they will normally have gear for you to use while they do their thing with you.

Most of them do have-a-go days too

Hanging out with archers whilst using someone else gear might help with them there migraines, just a thought

Enjoy your fishing, I used to venture out that way myself from Yorks to wet a line.


----------



## Trickshot55 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello! I had given no thought to any of that to be honest!! I was just going to shoot it on some of the local farms on my own!!! Looks like a few fishing trips are gonna be required to sort this out!!


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't waste your time with wood take down risers and cheap bows you listed . The only recurve bow to start with is a 19" to 23"( ILF alloy riser)and a set of SF axiom or axiom plus limbs in your weight choice of 36lb , 38, 40 lb limbs in medium length. Total bow package can be put together for $150 to $200

Risers are $69 to $129 and limbs $89 and ILF limbs can be used on a lot of hoyt risers and all Olympic risers.

Note Lancaster will usually throw in a free string when you buy a riser.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-archery-axiom-recurve-riser.html

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/wns-axiom-a-recurve-limbs.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/17-ILF-Bow...306632?hash=item3aec677648:g:PeUAAOSwxBdZgVQq

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1X-21-Bow-...313769?hash=item284c3638e9:g:epsAAOSwhiZaYpI4

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/galaxy-crescent-25-recurve-riser.html


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree with the ILF option for one reason above all else, you can afford multiple sets of limbs.

You’ll end up shooting 35-45# for 3D, but you certainly don’t want to LEARN traditional archery with a 45# bow.

I’d get a decent riser with some 25lb limbs to learn form and release and in a few month when you’ve got those nailed down, get some 40-45# for the actual shooting and hunting.

Initially, I’d also make sure the bulk of the money went to the riser so you won’t have to replace it or “outgrow” it any time soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickshot55 (Jan 26, 2018)

Many thanks for the advice.. now where are my paracetemol....


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

There is nothing wrong of a wood td or non ILF td, comparing to the cheap Axiom setup, most wood/non ILF td feels better as they are ~ barebow without front weight needed.

For Axiom unless u enjoy top limb rocks back to ur head every single time, u will need a barebow weight to make it a properly balance bow to shoot, that means extra $$, n Axiom has a setup weight limit of 40#, so it has no reuse value in near future. 

I honestly don't think people has a tight budget to force themselves into the ILF game as first bow.


#Mandarin duck phantom is actually a OEM bow fishing recurve for some major brands, I don't think it is a junk n out game by an Axiom with cheap limbs n no front weight.

#Same for Samick Sage, I don't necessarily like it, but it is what it is, a 
reputable entry level traditional bow.


I own 5 ILF rigs, but for beginner, I feel a properly made / modestly priced wood td or 1 piece has no downsides at all.


For example with $300, I will definitely go for a Buck Trail Elite Orel one piece over any ILF setup ups (include limbs/rest/plunger/weight) @ same price.

These days people sometimes forget we are shooting traditional but not target.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

N in traditional, there is no u must start with a 19~23" riser, as first basically every horsebows fell short under that. Second, many trad ILF risers come in 13" n 15" n 17", such as Morrison Phoenix n W&W Black Wolf. Bearpaw is also making a Mohawk wood take down with 13" riser this year.

My 50 inch Bearpaw Mingo 45# is a joy to shoot.

19~23" risers unless purposely made for trad, they are infact all youth target riser which means they are designed to take front stabilizer/weight to be properly balanced.

With a few exceptions that can cross over to trad, such as Hoyt Excel.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Trickshot55: Have a look at this one - I haven't seen one personally, but it seems more appropriate for your draw length than the Phantom or the Sage. Available on-line just like the Phantom, same price point.

https://www.mandarinduck.net/product/68-takedown-wooden-recurve-bow-right-handed-archery-hunting/


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

This is how I started cheap. It may or may not help you,time will tell.
Started with Buck Trail Black hawk. Shot it for quiet a while. I still have it and it is a decent bow for the price. You only notice the handshock and its shortcomings when you start using better quality on a regular bases. I migrated into Hybrid Longbow and later recurve. For shooting in your backyard/farm anything will do. I had the same amount of fun with the Black Hawk,what I have with my Gillo-Uukha combination. (I am not talking about quality or accuracy,just sheer fun and the joy of hitting your target).

Marton


----------

